# Converting a 1.25" hitch rack to 2"



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I currently have a 1.25" Yakima Hold Up, but I'm getting a Jeep which has a 2" hitch. I called Yakima, in order to change the rack to 2", I'd be talking $110. I thought about having someone weld thin metal plates on the hitch part to make it 2", but I just want to make sure that's safe. I found a couple websites that say never weld any part of a hitch, but since this isn't a several thousand pound trailer, rather just 100lbs of rack and bikes, I feel like it might be okay.

Before anyone asks, I did consider an adapter, but I also need a drop hitch in order to be able to open the tailgate, and that plus an adapter will cause way too much sway. So if welding doesn't work, I'll be spending $110.

Thanks!


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

You need a Yakima adapter part number 8890174 from a Stickup. You can see it here: Yakima › Shop › Bike › Hitch › StickUp

Should work just fine. It's basically a block that slides over your 1.25" tube and makes it a 2".


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

If Yakima makes a block adapter that slides over and thinks that's safe enough, you should be fine if you get a section of square stock welded on. The pin still goes through all the parts at the receiver. If it was a travel trailer it would be a different story. It's a bike rack. Fully loaded it's probably still less than 150 pounds...

Personally - I'd buy the Yakima part and either pop a couple of bolts into it, or have it welded.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's a $13 solution: 2" to 1-1/4" Hitch Adapter


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, that's the way I would go, but he said he didn't want to stick it out any further than it was and that those rattled too much for his tastes.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

dmboarder said:


> Yes, that's the way I would go, but he said he didn't want to stick it out any further than it was and that those rattled too much for his tastes.


Oops, my reading comprehension skills must be sub par today.

I know that Kuat racks have an adapter that goes on their Sherpa rack to make it 2 inch. You might see if that is an option for you.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

my chepo bell hitch rack came with a little screw on adapter block/shim that made it fit either size of hitch... i'm sure there is something like that out there


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

That's kind of what the Yakima part is.


----------



## Restricted (Jun 11, 2011)

pop_martian said:


> Here's a $13 solution: 2" to 1-1/4" Hitch Adapter


Thanks for the link. Just what I was looking for. On my way to harbor freight.


----------

